# Ornamental grass



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi bought a house in nj. I have some ornamental grass that i dont have experience with. I believe you cut them back to 6 inches around feb 1st. Is this correct?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

As soon as they're brown and dormant like that it's safe to cut back. I generally do mine around this time of year, before it gets too cold out.

As for height, it depends on how big it is. The bigger it is the taller it needs to be cut. The reason being is, just like lawn grasses, if you damage the crown it won't grow. The bigger it is, the bigger the crown. If you see some of the big mammer jammer grasses that only grow around the outside and not in the middle, this is why.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I like to keep mine uncut until spring when it starts to show signs of warming up. Right before the new green grass starts showing up. Keeps the landscaping not looking so bad during the winter.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

I cut mine in late February.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

chrismar said:


> As soon as they're brown and dormant like that it's safe to cut back. I generally do mine around this time of year, before it gets too cold out.
> 
> As for height, it depends on how big it is. The bigger it is the taller it needs to be cut. The reason being is, just like lawn grasses, if you damage the crown it won't grow. The bigger it is, the bigger the crown. If you see some of the big mammer jammer grasses that only grow around the outside and not in the middle, this is why.


Been wondering why my backyard mammer jammers grow that way. I took them all down to the dirt at the end of this season. :lol:


----------

